

Vulnerabilities in TCP/IP protocol? - NubletSupreme

Given the huge, almost unending number of vulnerabilities we&#x27;ve been finding in software, how long do you think it&#x27;d be until we find a vulnerability in TCP&#x2F;IP itself?
======
blueflow
2-10 Years. They passed approximately 20 years ago, and those holes have been
fixed a long time ago.

Beside, protocols are specifications and can't have vulnerabilities (They
would be "by Design" anyways) themselves.

